# Just listen, how beautifull Debussy can be



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

This tune is so awesome.




Debussy : Suite bergamasque (Alain Planès, piano) 14:40


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I quoted that exact phrase in the past, just can't remember where. These as well.



Ethereality said:


> Harmonie
> 
> 0:30-0:37
> 1:01-1:18
> 2:35-2:40


----------

